# What are your favorite basses?



## will_shred (Aug 7, 2013)

Lately I've really been missing bass playing, I sold my only bass in order to afford my amp. I've also been GASing fairly hard for a new bass. 

So, whats your preference for basses? Feed my GAS. I might try and pick something up used if I can. Thus far I haven't found any bass I like nearly as much as the Ibanez SR series, those things are just amazing.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not mine but my buddy has a T-bird Pro V. That thing is the best sounding (and looking Imho) of any I've ever jammed with and he swears it plays better than any he's ever owned.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 7, 2013)

^ I have that bass and it is my least favorite (though the 35" inch scale is nice). It has huge neck dive because of the shape, it weighs a TON and the finish chips like nothing else!
For me, the best production basses (for metal) are going to come from; spector, warwick or MTD


----------



## DrAleksi (Aug 7, 2013)

In a word, my favourite basses, are mine... I've got a Cort JP5 Signature 5-string, Squier P-Bass with a jazz neck and a J pup on the bridge, Ashbury 4-string acoustic fretless bass, Line 6 Vaxiax 5 string bass, HK 7 string fretless bass and a Maestro 7 string fretless acoustic bass. 
But I've got serious GAS a fretless neck for my squier, and more importantly for a Bongo 6 string and an Alembic 4... Have to wait for some serious cash though


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Aug 7, 2013)

I play musicman sterlings. I have a fretless and a fretted. I don't have huge hands and the smaller body feels perfect for me. The 5 string sterling is something I wanted for years and they made one! I am going to treat myself to one when I land a job after finishing my masters this year. It will have the humbucker and single coil pickups, birdseye maple neck, and dark red sparkle finish. I will weep. Stingrays are awesome but heavy. I also love modulus basses as well. Couldn't get me to buy fender. I used to have a SR1305 but it sat for years and years.


----------



## larry (Aug 7, 2013)

so far, I've been very partial to Ibanez soundgear basses as well. especially the neck-through sixes with concave backs --very comfy. right now I have two ibby SR's (2008 sr1006efm and 1995 sr1206) and when I quit being lazy i'll post a FS thread for one of them in the classifieds.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 7, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ I have that bass and it is my least favorite (though the 35" inch scale is nice). It has huge neck dive because of the shape, it weighs a TON and the finish chips like nothing else!
> For me, the best production basses (for metal) are going to come from; spector, warwick or MTD



Yea. It seems to fit him fairly well (then again he's built like a gorilla  ). I like Warwicks but my playing probably doesn't count for much considering my short, stubby arms haha. He's just the bassist I've known the longest and that was his opinion


----------



## illimmigrant (Aug 7, 2013)

I've played Yamahas, Warwicks, Fenders, Ibanez Soundgears, and currently have a Dingwall Combustion.
My favorite is still the Warwick thumb neck through. Right after that, is my Dingwall Combustion. Very, very different sounding basses, but both amazing. Can't go wrong with a Dingwall Combustion for the price though.


----------



## Dregg (Aug 8, 2013)

Still my Tobias Classic '89. Best bass I've owned.
I am however seriously considering order a custom made bass next year. Brands I'm considering are MTD and Fbass first and foremost. I also promised myself that I would get a Warwick Thumb someday. Heavy as f*** but Jesus Christ what an amazing slap tone.


----------



## Jessy (Aug 8, 2013)

Carvin XB series. I can't believe how much better it is than all the other basses I've played.

Magnetic pickups on it are terribly dull, however. Plan for having to get it routed for Q-tuners.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2013)

Ibanez BTB and the LTD B series isnt too bad either.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 8, 2013)

Anything but my SR305. Even played a 300$ Epiphone T-bird that I liked more lol

Don,t get me wrong, Soundgear are great bangs for the buck, but this particular one is kinda on the cheap side, and the neck gives me cramps...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 8, 2013)

Love me some Warwick Corvett $$







Should have bought the one I found for dirt at Guitar Center when I had the chance 


I am also really fond of my current bass...Schecter Custom 5


----------



## DaemonRage (Aug 8, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Ibanez SR series and there's usually plentiful available used... great for metal and anything softer. (Especially with the Stock Bartolini Pickups) I own 3 of them, wouldn't get me to switch...


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2013)

Soundwise, hands down anything Fender.
Playability, hands down Ibanez.

If I could get a Fender Jazz with an SR neck I would die with it in my hands.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 8, 2013)

-Kubicki Ex Factor






-Nordy VJ5 and VP5





















-Spector NS-2A
-Dingwall Afterburner I
-Schecter Stiletto Studio 5


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> -Kubicki Ex Factor


 
+1 On my "to own before I die" list. I'm so envious of yours by the way. 

For my list (including the Kubicki):

Ibanez SR (any variant):
It's simple, light and easy as hell to play. Seriously contemplating on getting a 6 string version.






Wal Bass: 
The Geddy Lee/Justin Chancellor fanboy in me still really lust for these.







A classic Flying V Bass:
Janne Da Arc fanboyism






And whatever variation of (and including) a Fender Precision Bass.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 9, 2013)

Currently playing a BTB 5 that I love, and GASing so goddamned hard for a Fender P strung up with flatwounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2013)

P/J's






5-string Fender shapes, specifically Lakland










And Spector 4 and 5's






^Theres a version without the graphic that looks amazing.

I especially dig Lakland and Spector 5's because they make use of 35'' scales.


----------



## DrAleksi (Aug 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention another of my favourite basses which is also mine... It's my upright bass


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I especially dig Lakland and Spector 5's because they make use of 35'' scales.





BTBs are 35" too, if you want a more affordable option.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 9, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Thus far I haven't found any bass I like nearly as much as the Ibanez SR series, those things are just amazing.


If that's what you like then go with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> BTBs are 35" too, if you want a more affordable option.



The BTB shape isn't really my thing. It's why I'm looking at the Spector Legend 5 at the moment.


----------



## Jessy (Aug 9, 2013)

Soundgears are good but the Ergodyne basses were better.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 9, 2013)

EBMM Stingray is the best of the (albeit few) basses that I have played.

Makes my SR505, not bad in itself, kind of feel like a toy.


----------



## will_shred (Aug 9, 2013)

The other day I actually played a G&L 5 string, that thing sounded and played very well. Never been a fan of G&L in general but I quite liked the bass I played. 

Currently trying to sell my Jackson 7... the money will either go into a bass or my current guitar build project.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh, thanks for reminding me of G&L. Love the SB2 and JB2.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 10, 2013)

BC Rich NT Warlock 5-string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay, last one and I'm done. 

Peavey TL-5.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 11, 2013)

The want. All of it. ALL OF the want.


----------



## ESPImperium (Aug 11, 2013)

Anything Spector as my primary, then Warwick Corvette and the Fender P.

However have my eyes to see if i can get my hands on a Fender MIM P Bass for cheap so i can make it a P Bass on steroids, a Chris Benoit of P Basses in effect. Even a old MIJ Squire would do, however i have one thing thats a must, a maple fretboard.

If i can add a Spector Legend 5 Customto my Q4 Pro ill be happy, with a my Benoit P Bass.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 12, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


>



I had one just like that.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Aug 13, 2013)

My favorite bass brands are Spector, Warwick, and Dingwall.

Spector Euros and older Made in Germany Warwicks can both be had in the 1500-2000 range used.

Dingwall Combustions go for about $1200 new

Ibanez are my favorite budget basses, the BTB series is great and every level of SoundGear can be found used all day for prices below $1000


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my hands on a Spector euro and a Warwick german made corvette, both 5 strings, and they both were unreal. I didn't even want to plug them in for at least 20 minutes, they just played so easily. Then when I did plug em in, it was just the most buttery delicious tone ever. I also love my LTD B-406sm. It plays incredibly well, but the one note I'm not a big fan of is the all maple construction, its just too bright for what I want to do, but I'll be damned if I still dont love her hahah


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 14, 2013)

I love music man bongo 6's as well as Warwick bass's


----------



## danresn (Aug 14, 2013)

Anything made by Warwick with a Bubinga body.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, last one and I'm done.
> 
> Peavey TL-5.


Yep, great basses! I love mine!


----------



## J_Rock (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a feeling it is going to be my custom bass from Better Mousetrap Guitars HERE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)

Thornmoon said:


> Yep, great basses! I love mine!



Man, between this and the Spector Legend 5, finding a good 5-string is gonna be heartbreaking.


----------



## eyeswide (Aug 21, 2013)

Igotsoul4u said:


> I play musicman sterlings. I have a fretless and a fretted. I don't have huge hands and the smaller body feels perfect for me. The 5 string sterling is something I wanted for years and they made one! I am going to treat myself to one when I land a job after finishing my masters this year. It will have the humbucker and single coil pickups, birdseye maple neck, and dark red sparkle finish. I will weep. Stingrays are awesome but heavy. I also love modulus basses as well. Couldn't get me to buy fender. I used to have a SR1305 but it sat for years and years.


 
We pretty much have the same taste in basses. Have you played a Sterling 5 though? The Sterling 4 is probably the most comfortable bass I've ever played, but I could not dig the neck on the Sterling 5. It's also the same neck that's on the Stingray 5.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 21, 2013)

Jerzy Drozd. Goddamn I want one.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 22, 2013)

there are from time to time some Ibanez SR and BTB basses that i like, but nothing else has been more universally unanimous in my choice of bass than a Spector

and i'm not jumping on some bandwagon, i am always skeptical till i try something, and after having played a few Spectors, i am hooked

really can't wait to get an Alex Webster sig one day


----------



## feraledge (Aug 22, 2013)

Fender Jazz Bass.

That is all.


----------

